# HTPC connection glitch



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey all, new to this forum and loving my new toys im buying but need alittle advise. I have a "hdpc" running dvd's from a 2tb hard drive but having issues upscaling though my samsung dvd/surround sound. If I run my hard drive direct to monitor (played off any windows media player or nero) its all good sound and video "lines up". But when i hook my hard drive (external) to my dvd player through the usb port to upscale the dvd, it is all glitchy???? now im not against buying a new upscaler dvd/ stand alone upscaler just not sure what if im doing something wrong or if its just inproper info (format). :hissyfit:

Thanxs Will,


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

If you have your movies stored on a hard drive the best way to upconvert is to install theatertek dvd with ffdshow as your up conversion choice it is far beyond the cheap up conversion built into stand alone players it can upconvert stander dvds close to hi def.There is alot of info on the web check out Theatertek's web site and search the forums for more info..

by the way ffdshow is a free program


----------

